# advice please!



## husaberg (Jun 8, 2009)

please advise im thinking either burstner 7m elegece or adria vision i have 32k to 35k to spend i have recently joined this forum and reading some reviews im getting nervies ihave seen a 2006 690 elegence for sale privatil for 35k and a 2007 vision for the same price i would really like opinions thanks


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Have a browse at some older ones, and see which holds its' value! If it is that close a call - could swing your decision, i suspect the burstner would have the better following being a well known german name.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

I've found as a seller and a buyer it's best to hang on.

Especially now!
Buyers market but I'm prejudice towards Burstner!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Me thinks the same as Derekfaeberwick.


----------



## husaberg (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks for the reply my vibes are towards the burstner and my nerves are improving regards john


----------



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello Husaberg

dont worry everyone gets the nervies just before, during and after such a major purchase, we were the same and we spent 8 months looking before we finally decided on the Elegance 821.
If you have been looking for a while then you will know whats what, at the end of the day it was the Burstner for us for lots of reasons, it appears better screwed together, the materials used appear good quality and hard wearing but remain tactile and we think the re-sale or trade in would be better with the Burstner when it comes time to change (this is only based on what we have seen whilst looking!).
Only you can decide whats best for you but I hope my opinion helps even just a little bit and remember whatever MH you end up with Use it and Enjoy it.

Cheers. Bill.


----------



## husaberg (Jun 8, 2009)

hi bill thanks for that did you look at the vision as well ive seen burstners in the flesh and agree with you the vision does apear good value have you anything to add on the comparsion good or bad thanks again john


----------



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello John

no sorry we did not look at the vision, we checked out all usual British ones and also EMobil, Hymer, Hobby, and out of all of these the Burstner still came out tops for finish and feel.
I think you can almost decide on a MH in the first minute as to how you feel when you get into it, if it feels good then you can get into the proper inspection and test drive, but if it does not feel right when you walk in then I think it will never be right so just use it as part of the homework you have to do when buying and move on.
If you go to a very big dealer who has a large stock of used vans spend a bit of time going through a few and it will let you see how the interior will stand up to time and use and give you a better indicator on whats good and whats not so good, we did this and found it really interesting and it did help us make up our minds, I hope this helps. Cheers. Bill.


----------



## husaberg (Jun 8, 2009)

hi bill thanks your spot on regarding feel thanks for your help i owe you a glass of wine ive just spoke to the supplying dealer in regards to the vision it seems a good one im flying to bonny scotland next week and ill post how i got on cheers john


----------

